# Traps Question



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

All:

I'm building a modified Red Rose-type loft, only with framed construction. It's 6'x12' and will be divided into a breeder section (4x6) and a general population (6x8).

There will be a ledge-type aviary running the length of the coop, with 2 windows, a 2x2' in the breeders, and a 2x4' in the general area. I'm stuck on how to do the birds access to the aviary, and the trapping for the flyers (breeders won't be flying).

I'd like to do the drop-style trap, as it's usually more effort (it seems) to get the YB's to trap using the bobs.

I'm thinking about a drop trap and landing board on the end of the coop with a security cover, and a seperate access door that I can close to allow the birds into the aviary.

Any thoughts or pics of your setup? What works, what didn't you like, etc. Thanks!

Don


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

why not a sputnik trap?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I am doing something like what you described..here is a link you might like http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/WidowhoodLoftPage.html.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

Nictorious Ali said:


> why not a sputnik trap?


a sputnik and a droptrap are essentially the same thing


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Lmao!! Yeah your absolutely right. I misread and was thinking about the bobs.


----------

